
Announcing hack.guides() Tutorial Contest Winners - prtkgpt
http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/software-engineering-best-practices/announcing-hack-guides-tutorial-contest-winners
======
eherrera
A few of my favorites:

\- [http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/node-js/voice-controlled-
fi...](http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/node-js/voice-controlled-fish-tank)

\- [http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/devops/deploy-horizon-
using...](http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/devops/deploy-horizon-using-docker-
cloud-digitalocean)

\- [http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/interesting-
apis/reactive-a...](http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/interesting-
apis/reactive-analytics-using-keen-io-and-actioncable-in-rails-5)

\- [http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/python/build-a-simple-
file-...](http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/python/build-a-simple-file-storage-
service-using-vuejs-flask-and-rethinkdb)

------
inputcoffee
This is a truly great idea. I think there should be a movement to explicitly
rank and grade tutorials.

I wonder if there is a good way to create a hub for this sort of thing.

A HN interface would not work because

(1) you want many different rankings for different subjects (so maybe more
like reddit), and

(2) tutorials and guides have expiration dates.

What is a good way to deal with both of those?

~~~
prtkgpt
I agree with you.

HN Interface isn't applicable, but an active community is a key to creating
great quality tutorials. Since we launched "hearts" feature on tutorials, we
have gathered more than 600 hearts on different tutorials as a social proof
providing significance more than social shares. We are open to suggestions on
this. Profiles are our next focus. Featuring tutorials an user has either
created or has contributed, with some cool gamification.

On (2), we want the community to collaborate on updating & validating content
against time.

